# Anxious about therapy?



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm supposed to go to a therapist sometime this week and I'm really anxious about it.:afr I'm just not sure what to expect and I really dislike the unexpected. lol. but I know it's good for me to finally get some help.

I was just curious what was your first therapy experience like? and has therapy/medication helped you?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I remember going to my first therapist visit. I was absolutely dreading going to it. I think it was the stigma I had attached to it, "I'm going to see a therapist?" Like, I finally had to accept that I may not be able to conquer all my issues on my own.

The first couple of visits were terrible, but extremely helpful. Obviously, they start looking for underlying issues to your problems, and that can bring up some tough subjects to talk about such as friends, family, work, school, etc. Especially when you just met the person. At the same time, my therapist made me feel really comfortable talking about these issues. I think the best part was finally telling an independent person about all the things that have been bothering me. Not only that, but they offered an indifferent view on some of my situations, and told me to look at my situations in different ways. It was pretty eye opening.

As for medication, my therapist recommended seeing a psychiatrist after a month or so... Here I thought going to the therapist was hard, going to the p-doc for the first time was even worse. However, the p-doc is just like going to any other doctor, no big deal. I think the two best things from visiting my therapist was to get everything off my chest and having him set me up with a good p-doc.

It's one of those bite your tongue and do it things.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

I wasn't all too nervous, kind of excited my first time. It was really laid back for me, and surprisingly unstructured. My therapist affirming and enthusiastic. 
I liked him right off the bat. First session, he wanted me to talk most of the time, and he nodded and wrote down stuff, you know to get to know me and my condition. The next 5 or so sessions, he spent most of the time talking and giving me strategies to manage my SA. Now he lets me guide discussions, and bring up strategies just as much as he does.

You shouldn't worry too much if your doing CBT with a PHD psychologist. It sounds fancy-shmancy, but it has been proven scientifically to be the best mode of treatment. This I would recommend, and then maybe shop around till you find someone you like.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

The first time I went to a therapist was when I was 15 years old. I don't really remember much from it. I didn't knew what to expect. At that time I thought that you will have to lie on a couch and tell you problems to the therapist who sits on a chair looking and listening to you and making notes. That what I had seen in some movies, but it was totally different.
I have had a few different therapies. I was very anxious for them each time. It hasn't helped me.
I want to try CBT and I have a first appointment very soon. And I'm really nervous for it.


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

I was nervous, but it helps. Just be honest with her/him so they can help you and do what they tell you too. It helps. Therapy helped me more than medication, now all I have is a prescription for just in case it gets too bad.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was very nervous when I first went to mine as well. I realized though it really is nothing too bad. The first appointment is more like a friendly conversation and the therapist will ask you about your life and just try to get to know you better. Also you get a good chance to see whether or not you think this is the right therapist for you.


----------



## stevedav (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe the best part was eventually telling an unaligned individual about all the things that have been bothering me. Not only that, but they suggested an indifferent outlook on some of my positions, and notified me to gaze at my positions in distinct ways. It was attractive eye opening.


----------

